# Russian Tortoises And Sulcata Tortoise Eating



## ForestExotics (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Tom (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't watch videos with this weak signal here, but species should not be mixed.

That water bowl is dangerous too.


----------



## ForestExotics (Jul 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> I can't watch videos with this weak signal here, but species should not be mixed.
> 
> That water bowl is dangerous too.


There in a large pen no biggie they don't stay together. I keep them outside for some sun. Have not had any problems yet.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 13, 2015)

No one ever has any prolems until they do. You are taking a BIG risk with bo benefit what so ever. Sad but they sre your tortoises to risk I sincerely hopes nothing happens.


----------



## Tom (Jul 13, 2015)

ReptileStation said:


> There in a large pen no biggie they don't stay together. I keep them outside for some sun. Have not had any problems yet.



These things always turn into arguments...

I don't want to make you mad, but what your are showing there is simply not safe and not a good practice to promote. Sulcatas and russians come from very different parts of the world and each species does not have a defense against the "bugs" that the other species has evolved to deal with. Russians are notoriously bad carriers of all sorts of stuff, but sulcatas can carry things too.

As far as not having had any problems yet... That is what everyone, including ME, says until the day when they finally have a problem. The idea is to not do this sort of thing BEFORE you encounter a collection decimating disease outbreak and end up having to learn the hard way, as I and so many others have had to do.

My goal in addressing this issue is to prevent the death of your tortoises and the death of anyone else's tortoises who looks at this thread and thinks its cute to let their russians eat luck with their sulcatas. They should never be in an enclosure that has been inhabited by the other, and swapping saliva while they share food off the same plate is a sure way to spread any contagions.

You may hate me and think I'm a jerk. You may disregard what I'm trying to tell you, but I hope others do not. It sucks when tortoises die and I've seen enough of it to last a lifetime.


----------



## ForestExotics (Jul 13, 2015)

dmmj said:


> No one ever has any prolems until they do. You are taking a BIG risk with bo benefit what so ever. Sad but they sre your tortoises to risk I sincerely hopes nothing happens.


I am more concerned about a racoon getting into the pen. That is y I keep them indoors at night. They don't live together though. I only take them out in the summer for sun. I understand you guys thanks for the advice though.


----------



## ForestExotics (Jul 13, 2015)

As far as the deep dish I don't think they are small enougth to get stuck and drown other wise I would not have used that type of dish. If the dish is lower they stomp all over the water and get dirt in there.


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 13, 2015)

ReptileStation said:


> As far as the deep dish I don't think they are small enougth to get stuck and drown other wise I would not have used that type of dish. If the dish is lower they stomp all over the water and get dirt in there.




hi there from bonnie Scotland! i am only a yr into this game but spent abit of time trawling and learning best i can, as said you dont think worst will happen till it does  dirty water dish is a GOOD sign! 

please learn from other peoples misfortune as there are far too many horror stories that COULD have been provented


----------



## jobothehobo (Jul 13, 2015)

Such cuties!! I hope you take Tom's advice though, really not worth the risk.


----------



## Tom (Jul 13, 2015)

ReptileStation said:


> As far as the deep dish I don't think they are small enougth to get stuck and drown other wise I would not have used that type of dish. If the dish is lower they stomp all over the water and get dirt in there.



Glad you are still here. The issue with the water dish is that the sides are too tall and steep. The tortoise has to tip itself way up to get in and out of it. Last year we had a member come home to find her russian drowned in a bowl similar to that.Another member found her tortoise upside down in it, but luckily still alive. Something with low sides sunk into the ground is the way to go. If they are not comfortable with their dish, they will often just not drink. Substrate and dirt tracked into the water is a good sign that they are comfortable with their dish and not afraid to use it. I use terra cotta saucers and dig out a little hole for them to sit in. They are good for the food too.


----------



## ForestExotics (Jul 14, 2015)

Tom said:


> Glad you are still here. The issue with the water dish is that the sides are too tall and steep. The tortoise has to tip itself way up to get in and out of it. Last year we had a member come home to find her russian drowned in a bowl similar to that.Another member found her tortoise upside down in it, but luckily still alive. Something with low sides sunk into the ground is the way to go. If they are not comfortable with their dish, they will often just not drink. Substrate and dirt tracked into the water is a good sign that they are comfortable with their dish and not afraid to use it. I use terra cotta saucers and dig out a little hole for them to sit in. They are good for the food too.


ahh I see. Sometimes I use the flat ones for water when I "think" they are not getting water.


----------



## ForestExotics (Jul 14, 2015)

The out side pen there in is 8 feet x 7 feet 8 inches.


----------

